# Coding help on nasal mass excision



## paula f3

Wondering if someone could give me some insight as to if I'm coding this corect, if not if you could guide me in the right direction, not familiar w/ ENT .

op report reads:
The patient was brought to the OR and under adequate general endotracheal anesthesia the nose was prepped and draped for excision of the left anterior nasal mass. A 0-degree endoscope was inserted into the left nasal cavity and a 12 to 14 mm mass was identified adjacent to the patient's left premaxillary wing deformity and the anterior head of the left inferior turbinate.  A sharp dissection Woodson elevator and endoscopic sisors were used to remove the mass.  Spot cauterization using silver nitrate achieved hemostasis. Re inspection on endoscopy revealed no additional nasal or nasopharyngeal mass or lesion., etc.....
so my question would this be a 30117, surgeon office gave code 42802
I'm not really sure  could use some help on this one.

Thank you in advance


----------



## cgallimore

According to the note, it should be CPT 30117.


----------



## paula f3

Thanks for your reply, as I mentioned I am very unfamiliar w/ the nose anatomy but from what the op note read I thought that I had a pretty good hunch I was correct just needed some reassurance.   Thank you so much


----------



## sbenden719

I get 30117 as well


----------



## jackjones62

Hello, I know I am a little late to the game, but remember, this physician used a zero degree endoscope, I would look at 31237.

Just a thought.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

